# [SOLVED] NVIDIA Optimus and kernel module issues

## hubertnnn

I just got a new Laptop with NVIDIA Optimus and I am trying to make it work. 

So far I made everything work in the intel card mode, but not nvidia.

There are errors about nvidia kernel module and some missing drivers in lspci (it may be irrelevant but thats what I foud).

Any ideas, what may be wrong?

The kernel was compiled using "genkernel all" with menuconfig used to modify network cards drivers only (everything else should be default)

My Xorg.log

```

[    23.390] 

X.Org X Server 1.14.5

Release Date: 2013-12-12

[    23.390] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    23.390] Build Operating System: Linux 3.10.17-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    23.390] Current Operating System: Linux msi-hubertnnn 3.12.6-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Jan 4 02:58:15 CET 2014 x86_64

[    23.390] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.12.6-gentoo root=UUID=d609486e-dbe6-4f07-9ccb-caeb8b5bc74f ro resume=/dev/sda2

[    23.390] Build Date: 03 January 2014  11:55:52PM

[    23.390]  

[    23.390] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    23.390]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    23.390] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    23.391] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sat Jan  4 16:57:48 2014

[    23.391] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    23.391] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    23.391] (==) ServerLayout "layout"

[    23.391] (**) |-->Screen "nvidia" (0)

[    23.391] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    23.391] (**) |   |-->Device "nvidia"

[    23.391] (==) No monitor specified for screen "nvidia".

   Using a default monitor configuration.

[    23.391] (**) |-->Inactive Device "intel"

[    23.391] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    23.391] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    23.391] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    23.391] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    23.391]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    23.391] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    23.391]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    23.391] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    23.391]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    23.391] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    23.391]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    23.391]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    23.391] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    23.391]    Entry deleted from font path.

[    23.391]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    23.391] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    23.391] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    23.391] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

   If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    23.391] (II) Loader magic: 0x7f6c00

[    23.391] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    23.391]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    23.391]    X.Org Video Driver: 14.1

[    23.391]    X.Org XInput driver : 19.1

[    23.391]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[    23.391] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    23.392] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1462:10ff rev 6, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[    23.392] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:11e3:1462:10ff rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[    23.392] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[    23.392] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    23.392] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    23.392] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.392]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    23.392]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 7.0

[    23.392] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    23.392] Loading extension GLX

[    23.392] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    23.392] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    23.392] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    23.392]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    23.392]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    23.392] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    23.392] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    23.392] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.392]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 0.8.1

[    23.392]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    23.392]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 14.1

[    23.392] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  331.20  Wed Oct 30 17:16:53 PDT 2013

[    23.392] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    23.392] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    23.393] (++) using VT number 7

[    23.397] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    23.397] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    23.397] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    23.397] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.397]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    23.397]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    23.397] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[    23.397] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    23.397] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    23.398] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    23.398] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.398]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    23.398]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    23.398] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    23.398] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    23.398] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    23.398] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[    23.398] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[    23.398] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[    23.398] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    23.398] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "nvidia" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    23.398] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    23.398] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    23.398] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    23.398] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    23.398] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

[    23.398] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[    23.398] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" set to "none"; enabling NoScanout

[    23.398] (**) NVIDIA(0):     mode

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[    23.398] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0

[    23.398] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    23.398] (II) UnloadSubModule: "wfb"

[    23.398] (II) UnloadSubModule: "fb"

[    23.398] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[    23.398] (==) modesetting(G0): RGB weight 888

[    23.398] (==) modesetting(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    23.398] (II) modesetting(G0): ShadowFB: preferred YES, enabled YES

[    23.398] (II) modesetting(G0): Output eDP-1-0 has no monitor section

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Output VGA-1-0 has no monitor section

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Output DisplayPort-1-0 has no monitor section

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Output HDMI-1-0 has no monitor section

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output eDP-1-0

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer: CMO  Model: 1720  Serial#: 0

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Year: 2011  Week: 2

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Digital Display Input

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 21

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.303 greenY: 0.613

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): blueX: 0.154 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): clock: 138.7 MHz   Image Size:  382 x 215 mm

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):  N173HGE-L11

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):  CMO

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):  N173HGE-L11

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID (in hex):

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):    00ffffffffffff000daf201700000000

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):    02150103802615780ad895a3554d9d27

[    23.400] (II) modesetting(G0):    0f505400000001010101010101010101

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0):    0101010101012e3680a070381f403020

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0):    35007ed710000018000000fe004e3137

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0):    334847452d4c31310a20000000fe0043

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0):    4d4f0a202020202020202020000000fe

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0):    004e3137334847452d4c31310a20006e

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Printing probed modes for output eDP-1-0

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1920x1080"x60.0  138.70  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 -hsync -vsync (66.7 kHz eP)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  122.00  1400 1488 1640 1880  1050 1052 1064 1082 +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x120.1  133.47  1024 1100 1212 1400  768 768 770 794 doublescan -hsync +vsync (95.3 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "960x720"x120.0  117.00  960 1024 1128 1300  720 720 722 750 doublescan -hsync +vsync (90.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "928x696"x120.1  109.15  928 976 1088 1264  696 696 698 719 doublescan -hsync +vsync (86.4 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "896x672"x120.0  102.40  896 960 1060 1224  672 672 674 697 doublescan -hsync +vsync (83.7 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x120.0   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync (75.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "700x525"x120.0   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.9 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x512"x120.0   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x120.0   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "512x384"x120.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x120.6   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "400x300"x112.7   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz d)

[    23.401] (II) modesetting(G0): Modeline "320x240"x120.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz d)

[    23.402] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output VGA-1-0

[    23.402] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1-0

[    23.402] (II) modesetting(G0): EDID for output HDMI-1-0

[    23.402] (II) modesetting(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    23.402] (==) modesetting(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    23.402] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    23.402] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    23.402] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    23.402] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.402]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    23.402]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    23.402] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"

[    23.402] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"

[    23.402] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadow.so

[    23.402] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    23.402]    compiled for 1.14.5, module version = 1.1.0

[    23.402]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    23.402] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

[    23.402] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[    23.402] (EE) no screens found(EE) 

[    23.402] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    23.402] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.1.log" for additional information.

[    23.402] (EE) 

[    23.416] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

```

lspci -v

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f70fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000d1ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10ff

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Capabilities: [d94] #19

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10ff

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at f7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 46

   Memory at f7b14000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI (rev 05) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   Memory at f7b00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f7b1e000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7b1c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43

   Memory at f7b10000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: af200000-af3fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000af400000-00000000af5fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f7a00000-f7afffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f7900000-f79fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev d5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: f7800000-f78fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7b1b000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM86 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   I/O ports at f0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at f080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at f060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7b1a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7b19000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at f040 [size=32]

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK106M [GeForce GTX 760M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10ff

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at f7000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

   Capabilities: [900] #19

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5227 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 3

   Memory at f7a00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

   Capabilities: [150] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Capabilities: [158] L1 PM Substates

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 10e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-0f-fc-97-8c-89-a5-ff

   Kernel driver in use: alx

05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2114

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at c000 [size=256]

   Memory at f7800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-23-87-fe-ff-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8723ae

   Kernel modules: rtl8723ae

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

USE="bindlist mmx sse sse2 -systemd udev pulseaudio icu threads gconf xine vala gnome theora networkmanager xinerama laptop gdm java"

INPUT_DEVIICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel modesetting"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ABI_X86="64 32"

LINGUAS="pl en"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync7.pl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:01:00:0"  #adjust to your Nvidia's GPU ID if necessary

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"  #only on muxless Laptop. Most are.

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

    BusID "PCI:00:02:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

Last edited by hubertnnn on Sat Feb 01, 2014 12:10 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Atmmac

Couple questions.

Which version of the kernel are you running?

Are you using bumblebee with bbswitch?

Have you blacklisted nouveau?

What does eselect OpenGL list show?

You should install bumblebee and bbswitcb. Try an optirun glxgears (you will need mesa utils installed)  post the out put of dmesg if it fails.

Also delete the xorg.conf if your going to use bumblebee.

----------

## hubertnnn

 *Atmmac wrote:*   

> Couple questions.
> 
> 1. Which version of the kernel are you running?
> 
> 2. Are you using bumblebee with bbswitch?
> ...

 

1. Kernel: 3.12.6-gentoo from ~amd64

2.No, I tried going the xrandr way, but with bumblebee its also not working

3. No, I dont have it installed at all

```

# modprobe nouveau

modprobe: FATAL: Module nouveau not found.
```

4. *Quote:*   

> Available OpenGL implementations:
> 
>   [1]   nvidia *
> 
>   [2]   xorg-x11 

 

5. After running 3 times optirun (last 3 lines of dmesg) other lines from launching bumblebee daemon

```

[  694.810684] bbswitch: version 0.8

[  694.811595] bbswitch: Found integrated VGA device 0000:00:02.0: \_SB_.PCI0.GFX0

[  694.812332] bbswitch: Found discrete VGA device 0000:01:00.0: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP

[  694.813095] ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)

[  694.813906] bbswitch: detected an Optimus _DSM function

[  694.814681] bbswitch: Succesfully loaded. Discrete card 0000:01:00.0 is on

[  716.453985] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[  811.603854] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

[  851.081851] vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device

```

edit:

I updated my system and changed form modeswitching to intel driver, and it removed the GLX part of the error.

"Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module." still exists

Currently have kernel: 3.12.7-gentoo with bumblebee patch from here: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/issues/159

Nvidia drivers: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.38

Xserver: x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

I have a laptop with Optimus and have managed to get it working with bbswitch.  I haven't tried using xrandr.

With eselect opengl leave it set to xorg-x11 even if you want GLX for your nVidia card.  eselect opengl applies to the primary X server which is running on the Intel chip.  Bumblebee maintains its own Xorg configuration that modifies the Xorg module path so the nVidia GLX module is picked up by the secondary X server.

I followed the guide on the Gentoo Wiki to get the Intel card set up before worrying about the nVidia card.

I then installed the proprietary nVidia driver and bbswitch.  I've posted my configs below in case they are of any help along with some details of my laptop.  I don't have an xorg.conf for the main X server.

I'm currently using tuxonice-sources-3.12.7 configured myself starting from one of Pappy's Kernel Seeds.

```
qlist -ICv x11-drivers/*

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.38

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.1

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.7.1

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.21.15
```

```
lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev ff)
```

```
grep -v ^# /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf 

[bumblebeed]

VirtualDisplay=:8

KeepUnusedXServer=false

ServerGroup=bumblebee

TurnCardOffAtExit=false

NoEcoModeOverride=false

Driver=nvidia

XorgConfDir=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.d

[optirun]

Bridge=auto

VGLTransport=proxy

PrimusLibraryPath=/usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

AllowFallbackToIGC=false

[driver-nvidia]

KernelDriver=nvidia

PMMethod=auto

LibraryPath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

XorgModulePath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia

[driver-nouveau]

KernelDriver=nouveau

PMMethod=auto

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nouveau
```

```
grep -v ^# /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Layout0"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices" "false"

    Option      "AutoAddGPU" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "DiscreteNvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option "ProbeAllGpus" "false"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "UseEDID" "false"

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection
```

----------

## hubertnnn

My config files are same, so issue is not here. 

I also found 2 new things:

1. When I do "modprobe nvidia" the terminal freeze, but there is no output in dmesg (probably important, is there any other kernel log than dmesg that may get more data about that?), lsmod, shows nvidia is loaded, and rmmod says it is in use and cannot be unloaded

2. When running optirun I have:

```

# optirun -vv glxgears 

[31075.346889] [DEBUG]Reading file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[31075.347094] [INFO]Configured driver: nvidia

[31075.347278] [DEBUG]optirun version 3.2.1 starting...

[31075.347294] [DEBUG]Active configuration:

[31075.347301] [DEBUG] bumblebeed config file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[31075.347308] [DEBUG] X display: :8

[31075.347314] [DEBUG] LD_LIBRARY_PATH: /usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

[31075.347322] [DEBUG] Socket path: /var/run/bumblebee.socket

[31075.347329] [DEBUG] Accel/display bridge: auto

[31075.347337] [DEBUG] VGL Compression: proxy

[31075.347344] [DEBUG] VGLrun extra options: 

[31075.347351] [DEBUG] Primus LD Path: /usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

[31075.347378] [DEBUG]Using auto-detected bridge virtualgl

[31075.361811] [INFO]Response: No - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[31075.361844] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[31075.361851] [DEBUG]Socket closed.

[31075.361879] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.

[31075.361885] [DEBUG]Killing all remaining processes.

```

But there is no /usr/lib/primus directory, there may be a missing dependency, but "emerge primus" gives package not found

3. (probably irrelevant) When running 3d games using only intel driver the lights are incorrectly calculated and everything except HUD is very dark, and in some games even black, tested on 2 native games: minecraft (a bit darker), tremulous (a lot darker) and 2 wine: portal2 (almost everything black) and LeagueOfLegends (everything is black)

edit:

I found this error message when emerging nvidia-drivers

```

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

echo >&2;                     \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

echo >&2 ;                     \

/bin/false)

```

Running the command do not fix it.

Both files exist in the kernel sources.

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

 *hubertnnn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. When I do "modprobe nvidia" the terminal freeze, but there is no output in dmesg (probably important, is there any other kernel log than dmesg that may get more data about that?), lsmod, shows nvidia is loaded, and rmmod says it is in use and cannot be unloaded
> 
> 

 

Do you mean from within a desktop environment or from a framebuffer terminal outside X?  Either way, you shouldn't have to load the nvidia module manually - bumblebee should handle the loading and unloading of the driver.  When the bbswitch module is loaded (part of bumblebee) it will switch the nvidia card off to save power.  The optirun command switches the nvidia card on, loads the nvidia module, starts a secondary X server using the nvidia card, runs whatever command you specified after it on the secondary X server forwarding the output to the primary X server, then shuts down the secondary X, unloads the nvidia module and switches the nvidia card off again to save power.  It could be that modprobe is hanging because the nvidia module is probing hardware that is switched off (this is a guess).

You can check the status of the card yourself by doing cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch.  As root you can also control the power status of the card by issuing echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch and echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch.  If the card refuses to change state when you issue these commands check the output of dmesg as this is a problem with bumblebee.

An alternative when nothing is shown in dmesg is to take a look in /var/log/everything/current (using less as it can get rather long).

 *hubertnnn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. When running optirun I have:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

There used to be two commands to manage the secondary graphics card: primusrun and optirun.  Optirun incorporated the functionality from primusrun so it wasn't needed any more but I reckon there are still references to it in the bumblebee source.  These messages are not errors.

 *hubertnnn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. (probably irrelevant) When running 3d games using only intel driver the lights are incorrectly calculated and everything except HUD is very dark, and in some games even black, tested on 2 native games: minecraft (a bit darker), tremulous (a lot darker) and 2 wine: portal2 (almost everything black) and LeagueOfLegends (everything is black)
> 
> 

 

I have this problem too.  I didn't used to and am trying to solve it myself.

 *hubertnnn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> I found this error message when emerging nvidia-drivers
> ...

 

This isn't an error.  Portage will bail if it finds an error.  This is the Makefile from nvidia-drivers echoing the commands that would be executed if an error occurred.

----------

## hubertnnn

1. I tried to modprobe from both  desktop enviorement and framebuffer and both hanged

2. /proc/acpi/bbswitch by default was on, and I am able to switch it OFF and ON, it changes the colour of my power button led, from orange (ON) to blue (OFF), so it seems to work.

3. I dont have /var/log/everything

edit:

I was so dumb, the issue was in dmesg but long before loading of bumblebee. There is a kernel crash report similar to this one:

https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/654649/driver-331-20-crashes-with-kernels-3-12-x/

Kernel version seem to fit, just need to find a solution.

My full dmesg: http://pastebin.com/yjA7gfDE

----------

## Atmmac

331.20 was masked for a while. I was one of the ones that didn't have issues. thankfully. There is a newer version out so add 

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

to your /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords

then do an emerge -auD @world

This should pull in the new driver. I would recommend always running the unstable video drivers from nvidia. I havent seen to many bugs and found that the extra performance of the newer drivers far outweighs any headaches.

Also it would be a good idea to bump up to the latest 3.12 kernel 3.12.8 is out now. You can follow the directions here http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade just do the make oldconfig method nothing seems to have changed except updated drivers so I don't think you should bother redoing everything with genkernel. Dont forget to regenerate your initramfs.

These video cards are brutal to get working but once its up and running you should be good for a while.

----------

## hubertnnn

I wont call this issue solved, but I found a way to make optirun work.

The solution is to downgrade the kernel to 3.10.25-gentoo. All the kernels higher than that in portage are crashing when loading nvidia driver.

Just a question, it is a good idea to do "optirun startx", or "optirun gdm" to make the whole system run on good graphics card?

Also another problem came, after trying to launch a game in it.

I did "$optirun playonlinux" launched steam, so far ok, but when I try to launch Portal2 I get a popup error message "failed to lock vertex buffer in CMeshDX8::LockVertexBuffer" and game crash. Console says:

```

[VGL] WARNING: The OpenGL rendering context obtained on X display

[VGL]    :8 is indirect, which may cause performance to suffer.

[VGL]    If :8 is a local X display, then the framebuffer device

[VGL]    permissions may be set incorrectly.

```

I found on steam forums that: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?s=d92b25b23c46f6ac4517364fa1bf56cc&ref=9404-WRDH-5396

 *Quote:*   

> The direct cause of this error is not having enough paged pool memory free for the game engine.

 

That makes no sense, since I have 16GB RAM and 2GB Graphics card RAM. Am I missing something?

edit:

Another test, another fail, Minecraft without optirun (on crappy intel card) : 35 FPS, with optirun (on good nvidia card): 15 FPS.

edit2:

League of Legends also doesnt work, this time the error says

```

wine client error:0: version mismatch 453/454.

Your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly,

or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH.

Or maybe the wrong wineserver is still running?

```

And this makes even less sense than the memory issue, since without optirun game launches without any wine issues.

edit3:

Testing more games, everythingthe same, Dota dont launch with optirun, tremulous (natve linux game) with optirun 60 FPS, without 90+ (game caps at 90 FPS)

I also found the issue with dark textres: http://dev.dota2.com/showthread.php?t=19551&page=5

They are saying there that even on windows if you have intel graphics cards from some families, that weird things happen, the issue is that intel cards dont support 32bit colors (8R8G8B8A), so I guess, if I will make my nvidia card handle games the issue should be fixed.

----------

## hubertnnn

This time I am trying different way, Steam recomends using primus so I installed primus and bumblebee from bumblebee overlay and primus is not working (I changed the bumblebee config to use primus so no -b primus flag is used):

```

$LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose optirun -vvv glxspheres

[  323.368521] [DEBUG]Reading file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[  323.368713] [INFO]Configured driver: nvidia

[  323.368793] [DEBUG]optirun version 3.2.1 starting...

[  323.368801] [DEBUG]Active configuration:

[  323.368806] [DEBUG] bumblebeed config file: /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf

[  323.368812] [DEBUG] X display: :8

[  323.368822] [DEBUG] LD_LIBRARY_PATH: /usr/$LIB/opengl/nvidia/lib

[  323.368827] [DEBUG] Socket path: /var/run/bumblebee.socket

[  323.368833] [DEBUG] Accel/display bridge: primus

[  323.368838] [DEBUG] VGL Compression: proxy

[  323.368845] [DEBUG] VGLrun extra options: 

[  323.368851] [DEBUG] Primus LD Path: /usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

[  325.137091] [INFO]Response: Yes. X is active.

[  325.137103] [INFO]Running application using primus.

[  325.137200] [DEBUG]Process glxspheres started, PID 4224.

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/tls/i965_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/hubertnnn/.drirc: No such file or directory.

Polygons in scene: 62464

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/tls/i965_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/hubertnnn/.drirc: No such file or directory.

Visual ID of window: 0x20

Context is Indirect

OpenGL Renderer: GeForce GTX 760M/PCIe/SSE2

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/tls/i965_dri.so

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib32/dri/i965_dri.so

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/hubertnnn/.drirc: No such file or directory.

Mesa warning: couldn't open libtxc_dxtn.so, software DXTn compression/decompression unavailable

libGL: Can't open configuration file /home/hubertnnn/.drirc: No such file or directory.

primus: fatal: failed to acquire direct rendering context for readback thread

```

Weird things are:

1. $LIB in LD_LIBRARY_PATH:, shouldnt that be parsed already?

2. LibGL using 32bit libraries insted of 64bit

edit:

Dmesg seems fine

```

[  323.632338] bbswitch: enabling discrete graphics

[  324.066757] pci 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

[  324.077071] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:01:00.0,olddecodes=none,decodes=none:owns=none

[  324.077197] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20130102 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

[  324.077201] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  331.38  Wed Jan  8 19:32:30 PST 2014

[  324.079688] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

```

----------

## gienah

With x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-331.38 Optimus, Nvidia GT-750M, glxgears

full screen says it runs at 1350fps.  There are some configuration hints here:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA_Driver_with_Optimus_Laptops

The example configuration I provide might be more complex than necessary,

you could try a simpler configuration first.

----------

## hubertnnn

Thx gienah, this helped a bit, now I can launch the system (Xfce) using nvidia graphics card, or at least it looks like its using it.

The problem is not everything works:

1. I cant launch gnome session, not sure where are logs, so cant check

2. League of legends not launching. Crash log:

```
fixme:toolhelp:CreateToolhelp32Snapshot Unimplemented: heap list snapshot

fixme:toolhelp:Heap32ListFirst : stub

fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x145ea38 (nil)): stub

err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your 32-bit OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly (using GL renderer "GeForce GTX 760M/PCIe/SSE2", version "2.1.2 NVIDIA 331.38").

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6c8,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33f6bc,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW (L"\\\\.\\DISPLAY1",0,0x33f374,0x00000000), stub!

fixme:d3d9:Direct3DShaderValidatorCreate9 stub

fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.

fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.

fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.

fixme:d3d:resource_check_usage Unhandled usage flags 0x8.

fixme:d3d:swapchain_gl_present WINED3D_SWAP_EFFECT_FLIP not implemented.

err:d3d:wined3d_buffer_map >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> GL_INVALID_VALUE (0x501) from glMapBufferRange @ buffer.c / 991

```

3. In Portal 2 same error as when using bumblebee

4. In tremulous still cant change brightness.

----------

## gienah

Hopefully you might be able to debug it some more, and someone might know more.

I don't run gnome, and the machine I configured this on is not mine.

I have only tried some simple tests on the machine on loan:

Start KDE (after configuring a Display Manager to run the randr commands to

  avoid the black screen)

glxgears runs (says at 1350fps when maximised)

openarena runs, at 1920x1080

----------

## hubertnnn

I added one more step and almost everything works now: I had to add my user to video group, this made some games run (Portal, LoL), others increased fps (minecraft), but still cannot launch gnome session from xrandr.

I need to test if there are any more issues left, if not, will mark thread as solved, cose with bumblebee everything so far works.

Solution:

```

1. Downgrade kernel to linux-3.10.25-gentoo (This will fix crashing nvidia diver)

2. Install bumblebee and primus from bumblebee overlay (primus is required, without primus I get about 15 FPS, on intel card its 30 FPS and with primus its 60 FPS, used minecraft as benchmark)

3. Add user to video group (solves problem of bad colors in games and increase FPS)

4. Make sure bumblebee daemon is running

5. Launch games using optirun or primusrun (no parameters required)

```

edit:

Still cant change brightness level in tremulous

Wine have problems with optirun, primusrun seem ok

----------

